# Angeln in Italien



## Fenris666 (1. November 2007)

Ich möchte gern nächstes Jahr im Sommer mal mit meinen Freunden ein Wochenende nach Italien ans Meer um da zu Angeln! 

Ich hab mich schon ein bisschen informiert, was ich dazu brauche, aber trotzdem bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher und möchte gern mal von jemanden hier aus dem Board, der schonmal in Italien geangelt hat wissen, was ich beachten muss bezüglich Angelschein, -plätze, Schonmaße und was es da sonst noch so gibt! Am besten mit Preisen und den schönsten Fischplätzen! Am liebsten so nahe wie möglich von Deutschland, da wir keinen Geld*******r haben um den Sprit durch ganz Italien zu blaßen.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand da weiter helfen könnte, da ich nichts falsch machen möchte!


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Hallo Leute |wavey:


mich würde das auch mal interessieren,da ich nächsten Sommer mit der Schule für eine Woche auf einer kleinen Mittelmeerinsel bin!  
Es ist eine Forschungsinsel,anscheind dünn besiedelt und wenn sie für Taucher so interessant ist,wie überall steht,dann sicher auch für Angler!

Sie heißt übrigens Giglio!
Isola del giglio


----------



## Lorenz (2. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

*Keiner hier,der über die Gesetze dort bescheid weiß?*



@Fenris666
Soweit ich weiß braucht man im Meer (ausser an Einläufen / angrenzenden "Binnengewässern") keinen Schein!

Nach allem was ich so über das Mittelmeer gelesen habe,sind die Fische beim Uferfischen eher klein 
Deswegen wäre vielleicht ein Boot für euch sinnvoll!
In Binnengewässern ist ,soweit ich weiß, für Boot bis 40ps kein Bootsführerschein nötig! Im Meer wird es sicher ähnlich sein


----------

